# Lineage II What ports should I forward?



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

My son plays lineage II over the net. I now have a router with a firewall that I want to initialise. As soon as I set it to Medium from OFF he couldn't play anymore. CAn anyone advise what ports are used or what range of ports I should forward.
Thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

here is a response i found to a similar question


Do not block the following ports 2009, 7777, 2106

All ports use TCP as a protocol

In addition, DNS Port(TCP/UDP 53) is also required.

so forward those ports and it should work.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Pharoah,ray: 
I'll give it a try and report back.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Shame that didn't work. Set up the routes through the router but it just blocked him again. Maybe I should allocate static addreses instead of DHCP in order to ensure that I haven't sent the data to the wrong IP


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yes set a static ip for port forwarding.make sure the ip in the router,and your son's comp match.like set em both to 192.168.1.200 <example


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

CAn't do anything with his IP right now. It will have to wait to the morning.
Thanks again

btw I found confirmation of your ports here 
http://findports.com/document.php?id=245

I am assuming that I should not also open port 80 since that should be a standard. I have opened port numbers both as UDP and TCP. 
I will check out staic IP in the morning and report back during the day.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I tried with Static IP but it didn't help. I have found though that I can set the firewall to Low level on my Siemens 4200 router and he can play using DHCP. I will leave it at that until I can find a better way of doing it or learn how to set up the firewall properly.
Thanks for all advice given


----------

